# Teething problems



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just hoping that Autotrail owners could offer some advice . I am coming up to my first 12 month service and my 1st year warranty check and have three issues to sort out on my 2012 Dakota.

1) auto step sticks and needs sorting .

2) roof light above cooker ( the one with the extractor fan) rattles on the road at speed so suspect not closing tightly .

3) this weekend outing ( first one this year) the Trauma water heating failed to activate even though i had refilled the system and bleed the system air as usual. I was strugging to get the heater to work at all until I messed around with the yellow dump valve .Seems an airlock near this valve might have be an issue or alternatively air is entering the system somewhere.

Anyone else had these issues with the new Dakota?


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

put all mixer taps in mid position and open them until spurts become steady flow and then switch on heating

hopefully it should be OK no airlocks etc.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Over the years I have learned to not look for problems. They will hit you in the face anyay. 
Dave p


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sideways86 said:


> put all mixer taps in mid position and open them until spurts become steady flow and then switch on heating
> 
> hopefully it should be OK no airlocks etc.


Thanks for this but I tried that to get rid of the air but even after doing this at all the taps and shower I seem to have air entering the system after a while .I'm beginning to suspect a dodgy dump valve , is it seating properly I wonder ?


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Sad fact of life that all new motorhomes seem to have a string of faults certainly not unique to the Dakota.

Cannot give any better advice than above but if you have a good dealer hope they would do that for you anyway even if just out of warranty!


----------

